# Star Wars Customs



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Chewy in the lead
Luke & R2 just in front of Storm Troopers (ready to blow up the death star)
Han being chased by bounty hunters (Boba & Jango Fett)
with the Falcon & Y wing in the rear


THANX WES !!!!!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool. I dig the R2D2 car.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

Awesome ! Love that Star Wars stuff !!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Better not let my kids see them.. They're way too much into Star Wars as it is!!  Nice job on them!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Where did you find the small figures??? I gotta finish mine!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Now thats Crazy, Chuck ! BTW- do you still have the REST of those Jeremy McGrath Motocross Bikes, that you used those brown chassis box covers from ?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: That is super !! @ ist I thought you just modified the IDEAL TCR Star wars cars from the '70's !!



Neal:dude:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Where did you find the small figures??? I gotta finish mine!!


 Those would be Micro Machines I believe.

Nifty work cwbam.

Did you route your track?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep Star Wars Rocks! Great lot of Kewl Customs cwbam!!

Bob...Beware of the Death Star...zilla


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Wes did the all the work on the cars.

the track is a Buck Scorpion from a West Seattle hobby store (15' around 55' middle lanes)
got an Kempco industrial power supply (plater ?) unplugged the noisy fans and got
10-30 volts and 30 amps. 12 volt for G jets , 14v & LifeLike M chassis for kids, 18 volt for most everything else.

feepay for micromachines STAR Wars here's an example
click on auction box and eliminate lots overpriced stuff and take a chance 
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-36-piece-L...313?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415954c2a1


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

22tall said:


> Those would be Micro Machines I believe.
> 
> Nifty work cwbam.


Wow, there's a whole nuther world of figures there.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

_*"It's a trap!"*_





 
:lol: :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great idea for a set of racers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

" Somewhere in a Galaxy far away.......... " COOL STUFF :thumbsup:


----------

